# tog headboat



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

is there any tog headboat goint out this sunday??? i'm can go from southern nj to md.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

terpfan said:


> is there any tog headboat goint out this sunday??? i'm can go from southern nj to md.


A list of boats i found in NJ

http://jerseymarinas.com/Charter.htm


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's some party boats & open boat charters. 

Party Boats 
Big Mohawk - Belmar 
Miss Beach Haven - Beach Haven 
Searcher II - Barnegat 
Captain Robbins in Sea Isle City

Open Boat Charters 
Last Lady - Neptune 
Stray Cat - Longport 
Mimi VI - Point Pleasant 

The open boat charters will give you more room to move around the boat. I went out on the Stray Cat on Sunday. Lots of life that day. Get some white leggers if you can. Most of the big fish were caught on those.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not sure if the Miss Chris is running in Cape May but I've been pleased with my trips with them. Guess ya can't count on the minimum number showing up. Maybe we should coordinate for a trip to make sure the minimum will be there....don't know if I'm available this week end.


----------

